# Between Dunbar & the Northern side of the Forth Road Bri



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi All,

Just looking for a one night stop somewhere between these two locations. Heading towards Upper Largo the following day.

Any hints or tips would be grand.

Thanks All

Freddiebooks


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

How about the carpark at Tantallon castle near North Berwick?

Or the Forth Bridge car park (in past the shell petrol station)

Or the carpark by the canal at Ratho (good pub on other side of canal, over a wee bridge).

Or the harbour at north Queensferry?

David

I'd go for Ratho, personally.


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice spot there at Ratho,

Is that a car park next to the pub as well. Does it belong to the pub do you know ?

Cheers B16


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

The North Berwick Law wildcamp in MHF's database is good - been there.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I stayed at the CCC Site at Dunbar a few weeks ago. I was very impressed with this new site. It's only a few minutes off the A1

There is also the dead eand road at SilverKnowes in Edinburgh about 1/2 a mile past the Edinburgh CC Site. I have noticed a lot of wild campers there recently.

Stewart


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Freddiebooks said:


> Nice spot there at Ratho,
> 
> Is that a car park next to the pub as well. Does it belong to the pub do you know ?
> 
> Cheers B16


Hi Freddie,

yes, there is a tarmac carpark next to pub, but it's on quite a slope. It is owned by pub afaik.

Stewart, don't know that I would fancy that bit at Silverknowes, it's kinda rough round there, lots of boy racers etc at night.

Better at Crammond carpark perhaps?

David


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

[quote="Stewart, don't know that I would fancy that bit at Silverknowes, it's kinda rough round there, lots of boy racers etc at night.

Better at Crammond carpark perhaps?

David[/quote]

Hi drove along there last week and there was 4 motorhomes wild camping, bumped up slightly on the pavement to remain level. They seemed to be okay. I have never used it myself, but would be a great place to wake up at next to the Forth looking out to Fife.

Stewart


----------

